# Well known shops in Brixton that you've never set foot in



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's mine: Holland & Barrett. It's on the main shopping drag, yet I've never once felt inclined to take a look around.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2011)

H&B
Starbucks
Majority of Granville Arcade new shops/eateries
JB Sports (or whatever it's called)
That Games place on the corner
Mothercare
Footlocker
Nail bars
Phone shops

Loads of them


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 1, 2011)

M&S, H&B and when it was open, Footlocker.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 1, 2011)

Starbucks.  Mothercare.  I think that's it.  Dedicated shopper, me.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 1, 2011)

McD's.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah yes. I obvs have never set foot in Starbucks or McDs or KFC.

I went in Footlocker once, and it looked like there was a convention of American Football referees going on.


----------



## billythefish (Dec 1, 2011)

I went into McD's for a crap once.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Specsavers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2011)

KFC
Starbucks
Any of the butchers in the market
Any of the nail bars
TK Maxx
The Cop Shop

I would have liked to have gone in to Bon Marche in its heyday.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> TK Maxx



Eh?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2011)

billythefish said:


> I went into McD's for a crap once.


Yep, that's the reason I've been in there too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

7-11


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Harvey Nics


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Eh?


Yeah just taking the piss like - no one's been in yet cos its not open yet!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

waitrose


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> 7-11


Yeah....used to be next to the tube where WHSmith is now


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

brady's


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> waitrose


I'm sure you won't have to wait too long OU


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 1, 2011)

Starbucks.
Bodyshop.
Iceland.
That chicken shop near the Dogstar.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

Iceland is good!


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Iceland is good!



...but mental on a Saturday afternoon. I don't know how the cashiers cope!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Iceland is good!


no it isn't.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> no it isn't.









Oh yes it is! Etc etc etc.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 1, 2011)

Brixton Wholefoods


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

their food is desperate though. i've had to shop there a bit recently. the only good thing about it is that it's cheap.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 1, 2011)

What is in there?. Is it just mung beans and other veggie stuff?


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> their food is desperate though. i've had to shop there a bit recently. the only good thing about it is that it's cheap.


They sell much of the same stuff as you can get anywhere. Their extra-mature cheese is great value, and they're good for everyday stuff like fruit juices, baked beans, washing powder etc. That said, I still use the market, local shops and the deli for most of my stuff.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> What is in there?. Is it just mung beans and other veggie stuff?


Why not go in and have a look?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

To the best of my memory I don't think I've been in the Effra Tavern beer shop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2011)

what effra tavern beer shop?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what effra tavern beer shop?



I'm guessing he means the pub, but I could be wrong


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> KFC


i've not been in there either


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> their food is desperate though. i've had to shop there a bit recently. the only good thing about it is that it's cheap.


The free range eggs in Iceland are really good - better than the ones in Lidl, anyway.

Back to the thread, haven't been in Blacker Dread, the catalogue surplus shop more or less opposite mothercare, Franco Manca etc, Brixton wholefoods, Dombey's, Starbucks, Judy's, Mothercare, KFC.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm guessing he means the pub, but I could be wrong


 
Yes it's the pub but I called it a beer shop to keep in line with the OP.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2011)

KFC, Body Shop, Game, New Look and Nour (I buy vegetables standing outside).

Made single, and instantly-regretted, visits to McDonald's and Starbucks


----------



## Ms T (Dec 5, 2011)

Greebo said:


> The free range eggs in Iceland are really good - better than the ones in Lidl, anyway.
> 
> Back to the thread, haven't been in Blacker Dread, the catalogue surplus shop more or less opposite mothercare, Franco Manca etc, Brixton wholefoods, Dombey's, Starbucks, Judy's, Mothercare, KFC.



I've never been in Blacker Dread either, or the catalogue shop (not even sure what that is) or KFC.  Hasn't Judy's closed down and been replaced by the cupcake shop, which I haven't been to.  Brixton Wholefoods is ace!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2011)

leanderman said:


> <snip>Made single, and instantly-regretted, visits to McDonald's and Starbucks


McDonalds is just about okay, for a McShit and lies 


Ms T said:


> I've never been in Blacker Dread either, or the catalogue shop (not even sure what that is) or KFC. Hasn't Judy's closed down and been replaced by the cupcake shop, which I haven't been to. Brixton Wholefoods is ace!


Still haven't located Brixton Wholefoods, where is it (apart from being in central Brixton near the market)?
FWIW the catalogue surplus shop is near the corner of Gresham road, on the same side as Nationwide.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

Google map it Greebs.

I've just been looking for the chemist in Brighton Terrace but can't see it or it's way down so think I'll pass on that


----------



## Ms T (Dec 5, 2011)

Brixton Wholefoods is on Atlantic Road, near the junction with Coldharbour Lane.  It's a Brixton institution.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 5, 2011)

I haven't been into that bag shop near the catalogue shop or Christian book shop.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Google map it Greebs.
> 
> I've just been looking for the chemist in Brighton Terrace but can't see it or it's way down so think I'll pass on that



It's in the Pavilion Practice.   So you turn left from brighton terrace into the path to the doc's but walk past the entrance to reception and the next door is the chemist.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It's in the Pavilion Practice. So you turn left from brighton terrace into the path to the doc's but walk past the entrance to reception and the next door is the chemist.



oh I see.  Where's the Pavilion Practice?

Anyway, managed to finally get some Badedas... in Superdrug in Streatham who don't list it on their website but sell it, unlike Boots who list it on their website but don't sell it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2011)

can't believe you don't know the pavilion/piano house/whatever it's called this week. it's the big commercial building on brighton terrace.
then again, i have no idea what badedas is/are


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Never been in BWF, Starbucks, Dagons, Nour. Never been in the Fridge/Electric Brixton either.


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 5, 2011)

Shed loads, I hate shopping and usually just make a beeline for the same half dozen shops I always use. I also steer well clear of any shop whose purpose is not immediately and unequivocally obvious from a cursory external glance. I could never take the risk of going in somewhere and having to cope with the trauma of finding it sells handbags rather than kettles, for example.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2011)

while we're on bars, never been in the fridge, the vox/substation south, satay bar, the beehive, brixton bar & grill, harmony, angel, juice bar or the marquis of lorne


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> can't believe you don't know the pavilion/piano house/whatever it's called this week. it's the big commercial building on brighton terrace.
> then again, i have no idea what badedas is/are


Quite expensive bath/shower product, dark green in a clear bottle, with horse chestnut extract.  Some of my relatives used to request it, because it went with the avocado bathroom suite (yes really).


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Try Satay for food. They do decent cocktails as well. Never been to either of the other ones, kinda wanna try the Marquis of Lorne one day, simply because I like the name. Where is/was the vox?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2011)

the pavilion!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Still there?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> while we're on bars, never been in the fridge, the vox/substation south, satay bar, the beehive, brixton bar & grill, harmony, angel, juice bar or the marquis of lorne


Neither have I, nor the bug bar.  Haven't yet found the cupcake shop either (possibly just as well).  Haven't been in the voodoo candles etc shop - wouldn't be able to keep a straight enough face.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

TBH I don't quite get what's happening in/around the Pavilion. Is it nice? I dunno, it just emanates a yummy mummy kinda vibe. YMMV.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2011)

it changed into substation south, a very gay club, but it is now closed.
i think it was briefly a lapdancing club after that, can't remember the name.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Isn't there a cafe there now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Neither have I, nor the bug bar. Haven't yet found the cupcake shop either (possibly just as well). Haven't been in the voodoo candles etc shop - wouldn't be able to keep a straight enough face.


the bug bar hasn't been called that for years. it's now babalou.
the cupcake shop is bang on coldharbour lane, though i suspect it may have moved to saltoun road, judging by the brixton pound pamphlet i was looking at t'other day


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Isn't there a cafe there now?


yes, and offices (including Live magazine), and a college of some sort.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> the bug bar hasn't been called that for years. it's now babalou.
> the cupcake shop is bang on coldharbour lane, though i suspect it may have moved to saltoun road, judging by the brixton pound pamphlet


Bug Bar or Babalou, still unlikely to get there.  Brixton pound leaflet from where?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> can't believe you don't know the pavilion/piano house/whatever it's called this week. it's the big commercial building on brighton terrace.
> then again, i have no idea what badedas is/are


 
Is it near where that gay bar is?  Why would I ever need to go down Brighton Terrace?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it changed into substation south, a very gay club, but it is now closed.
> i think it was briefly a lapdancing club after that, can't remember the name.



Sorry, missed this post.  Yeah, I know Substation.  They wouldn't let me in


----------



## Rushy (Dec 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Isn't there a cafe there now?


Federation have the coffee place there. Was Opus.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Rushy said:


> Federation have the coffee place there. Was Opus.



That's right, thought I'd seen the Opus signage down that way.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

KFC


----------



## leanderman (Dec 5, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> KFC



KFC is so bad even my children won't eat it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2011)

it's great if you're pissed


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2011)

Brixton w(rec)k.

Obv. not a shop though


----------



## gabi (Dec 6, 2011)

leanderman said:


> KFC is so bad even my children won't eat it.



Middle class affectations thread atta way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2011)

Ohh, ohhh..... Iceland.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Ohh, ohhh..... Iceland.



I went in there once looking for FCP but they had none


----------



## leanderman (Dec 6, 2011)

gabi said:


> Middle class affectations thread atta way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Isn't everyone middle-class now - or something?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 6, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Isn't everyone middle-class now?


everyone in Brickers is


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2011)

On the KFC: I really don't like it. I'll happily have a chicken burger from almost any of the chicken shacks sprinkled around Brixton, but for some reason KFC doesn't sit well with my palate.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2011)

really? i'm the opposite. could't bear to go the other places. their chicken and chips are pretty much uneatable IME


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2011)

Horses for courses, ape. I did notice you said you've only had one decent ale in your life. Doesn't fill me with confidence as to the quality of your tastebuds.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2011)

ale is rank.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2011)

Nae.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2011)

chicken shop chips are sweaty and horrible and at least KFC sources comparatively decent chicken (compared to the KFC copyshops)


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't care.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 6, 2011)

erm, loads
H&M footlocker jd sports the trainer shop in ferndale road McDee KFC surplus shop, any bible book shop, plenty more I forget, including a lot of the market stalls (bit of a regular me usually)


----------



## T & P (Dec 8, 2011)

After living in the general area (Tulse Hill, but visiting Brixton almost daily for shopping and going out alike) for 10 years, I'm ashamed to say I only visited Brixton Village for the very first time last month. In fact, there are plenty of establishments I would have never heard of, let alone visited, if it weren't for these boards.


----------



## Choc (Dec 9, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Starbucks.
> 
> That chicken shop near the Dogstar.



the one on the same side as the dogstar? they were my favourite to get a chips fix. and occasionally i would end up getting a homecooked rice and dal there from their own cooking.  loved those guys in there. anyone popping in please say hello from the german girl.   they often got people being rude to them which made me sad. its just the culture in chicken shops which is awful really would't want to work in one also obv due to the meat aspect.

i never went to-
specsavers
argos (really proud of that)

errrr i think that is it...?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2011)

I didn't know there was a Specsavers in Brixton!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 9, 2011)

Holland and sodding Barrett.


----------



## hassan (Dec 9, 2011)

Choc said:


> the one on the same side as the dogstar? they were my favourite to get a chips fix. and occasionally i would end up getting a homecooked rice and dal there from their own cooking.  loved those guys in there. anyone popping in please say hello from the german girl.   they often got people being rude to them which made me sad. its just the culture in chicken shops which is awful really would't want to work in one also obv due to the meat aspect.
> 
> i never went to-
> specsavers
> ...


Are you talking about chicken cottage or the Jamaican jerk chicken shop.

Never been to the Jamaican one. Also most cafes in and around the Brixton village.  

Got a free cupcake from one of the staff that works in  the cupcake shop. I liked it. Never been to the place though.


----------



## Choc (Dec 10, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I didn't know there was a Specsavers in Brixton!


 doh!

i meant the glasses/ specs shop on corner CHL/electric lane!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 10, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I didn't know there was a Specsavers in Brixton!



Yep.  Couple of doors down from Morleys/Topshop.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 12, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Yep. Couple of doors down from Morleys/Topshop.



I should have gone to Specsavers.

Visited it on Saturday. Got two pairs for £115 total.

My usual optician had quoted £300 for one pair!


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 12, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Holland and sodding Barrett.


Went to a Lambeth Business Breakfast once. Steph Butcher, the Town Centre Manager, was crowing about getting them to move in to the High St, she said "we haven't had a health food shop in Brixton until now".


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

I can add the Gresham Cafe to this list despite living opposite it for decades.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2013)

Ms Cupcake


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 29, 2013)

this has got me thinking for about 5 agonising minutes. i honestly can't think of a single "well known" shop i haven't been in. or restaurant, or cafe for that matter. *whispers: surely, surely to fuck there is one place i haven't been in* arrrrrrggggghhhh. not a badge of honor, a fool and his money, etc


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 29, 2013)

christian book shop opposite and a bit along from poilice station


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 29, 2013)

domino's bar thing on railton road


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 29, 2013)

M&S


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Ms Cupcake


I don't really like sweet stuff much but her stuff looks particularly cloying.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2013)

I've never been in George the Barbers either. I suspect this it true of editor and all, but my husband goes and really rates him. I suspect he will retire quite soon though.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 29, 2013)

I do love sweet stuff but the I find the toppings on cupcakes are excessive. Dentist bothering, obesity cakes.

IIIIII've been to Blacker Dread, but I've never, I've never been to Nour...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've been to Blacker Dread, but I've never, I've never been to Nour...


I've been to Blacker Dread a couple of times but Nour's many times. great for baklava, Lebanese ground coffee and chilli sauces.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 29, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> great for baklava, Lebanese ground coffee and chilli sauces.


I wish you were my mother.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2013)

You shouldn't. Really. My kids think I'm really embarrassing.


----------



## mao (Mar 29, 2013)

McDonalds
Starbucks


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 29, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You shouldn't. Really. My kids think I'm really embarrassing.


Divorce them, give me their bedrooms


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Divorce them, give me their bedrooms


They're full of people with nowhere else to live, one of which is a child that's moved back home......


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe I'll adopt you then. But only if you were to bring baklava.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

mao said:


> McDonalds
> Starbucks


Obvs.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2013)

I've never been in Starbucks, most of the mobile phone shops or KFC.  I've been to McDonald's once to use the loo.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2013)

I did once enter the Fish Bargain Warehouse on Acre Lane. They did not have the fish we required but the prayer camp upstairs looked really ace and stuff.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Maybe I'll adopt you then. But only if you were to bring baklava.


I, when heavily pregnant, was given a piece of baklava by a Greek shopkeeper who insisted I had it. I smelled the freshly made baklava and was MMMMMM-ing. What I didn't know was many Greeks believe if a pregnant woman craves something you must give it to her or she will pine away and die for the wanting of it.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 31, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I've never been in Starbucks, most of the mobile phone shops or KFC. I've been to McDonald's once to use the loo.


 
Why do people even go into phone shops?

Not only can you buy online, but the queues and incompetence are endless


----------



## Pat24 (Mar 31, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> christian book shop opposite and a bit along from poilice station


That, and any of the bookies. I don't think I've ever set foot in one.

Plus Starbucks, KFC and nail shops


----------



## ash (Mar 31, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> christian book shop opposite and a bit along from poilice station


UCKG well dodgy lot ;(


----------



## ash (Mar 31, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> christian book shop opposite and a bit along from poilice station


Poilice - sounds a bit Polari ?...


----------



## thriller (Mar 31, 2013)

98% of the shops in the greville arcade. no bookies, that gambling place opposit naurs,i think. can't recall what it's called. got yellow stickers all over the window. might be full of ruit machines. anyone ever been in there?????


----------



## Rushy (Apr 2, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I've never been in Starbucks, most of the mobile phone shops or KFC. I've been to McDonald's once to use the loo.


When I first moved to Brixton the McDs bog doors had a 2ft high gap beneath them to stop people shooting up. Or at least let others watch them. Not very private.


----------

